# This might be wierd...



## joink (Sep 25, 2013)

But anyone here think it's possible to do something like this with the tongue... On a fursuit head??


http://fox0808.deviantart.com/art/Talulupus-Wolf-Mask-TF-2-329377337?q=gallery:Fox0808/3482028&qo=36


----------



## Hewge (Sep 25, 2013)

Seems like one's tongue would get super tired... Which is saying a lot since it's furries.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 25, 2013)

your tongue will be sore as hell.
plus it looks kinda stupid.
not to mention it might taste horrible.


----------



## Teal (Sep 25, 2013)

Seems like you'd drool all over yourself.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 25, 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh... yeah definitely.


----------



## joink (Sep 25, 2013)

Dam.... Looking for something like that maybe not exactly... But yeah... It's a wierd thing of mine

Honestly i'd love to find a fursuit... that looks and feels something like this...
http://fox0808.deviantart.com/art/G-Shep-Fursuit-Part-3-303195730


----------



## Teal (Sep 25, 2013)

joink said:


> Dam.... Looking for something like that maybe not exactly... But yeah... It's a wierd thing of mine
> 
> Honestly i'd love to find a fursuit... that looks and feels something like this...
> http://fox0808.deviantart.com/art/G-Shep-Fursuit-Part-3-303195730


 Made of rubber?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 25, 2013)

joink said:


> But anyone here think it's possible to do something like this with the tongue... On a fursuit head??
> 
> 
> http://fox0808.deviantart.com/art/Talulupus-Wolf-Mask-TF-2-329377337?q=gallery:Fox0808/3482028&qo=36



WELL THEN. I guess we know what your fetish is now. :/

Is it possible to make a suit where the tongue goes back to your tongue? To an extent, yes. Uncomfortable as hell, not to mention expensive? Hells to the yeah.

Of course if you're talking about the transformative aspect, no (also plz gtfo, troll, ty).


----------



## joink (Sep 25, 2013)

No not the transformation part -.- 

But something that feels rubbery i guess... I just the fursuits where its like bulky and stuff D:


----------



## Teal (Sep 25, 2013)

joink said:


> No not the transformation part -.-
> 
> But something that feels rubbery i guess... I just the fursuits where its like bulky and stuff D:


 Latex perhaps?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 25, 2013)

Who the fuck would have a tongue that strong?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 25, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Who the fuck would have a tongue that strong?



 Thomas Blackthorne, who holds the Guinness record for strongest tounge. He beat his own Guinness record by lifting a big steel-framed perspex box full of pasta, weighing 26 and a half pounds.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 25, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Thomas Blackthorne, who holds the Guinness record for strongest tounge. He beat his own Guinness record by lifting a big steel-framed perspex box full of pasta, weighing 26 and a half pounds.


Wut.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 25, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Wut.


----------



## joink (Jan 6, 2014)

Well maybe just the silicone/rubber part would be cool then -.-
Something that is somewhat tight on the body, especially since im pretty thin, and I like something more femenin


----------



## Bornes (Jan 6, 2014)

If this is just for show and you're not going to use the fake tongue on anyone else, it might be possible to just make a hollow tongue out of a flexible material, then putting a (one-time use, disposable) dental dam between your tongue and the hollow tongue. Some movement of the hollow tongue would be possible, it wouldn't taste horrible, it would be safe(r), and it would have the texture you want/like.

Dental dam: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dental_dam


----------



## Jac Hindermark (Jan 7, 2014)

If you were going with something along that ideal you would be looking at a full body one-piece silicone suit with fur detailing on the exterior. For a fleshy feel it would have to be a composite silicone mixture from a full body mold that would have to be taken in person. You would want to commission a professional effects studio for something along these lines due to the scale of the artpiece. It's an interesting idea and certainly not impossible if you have the funds to start the project. Key draw backs, cost and overheating. Though not on a scale your looking for there is a user by the title Paloh_Mino who works with a developed fleshy mixture.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2014)

I see a ton of problems with this.
- Your tongue is gonna get super sore.
- You would have to be careful with cleaning it. Otherwise you would risk VERY nasty infections.
- Your tongue would dry out.
- You would drool all over yourself.
- It will dry out your whole mouth because a big tongue like that doesn't fit into it, you would have to keep it open at all times.
- Depending on your gag reflex it will make you throw up. Either the taste of the material, the pain or having something on your tongue for so long will do that. I guarantee it.

So in my opinion this isn't just a weird idea, it also strikes me as rather stupid and not thought out very well :T


----------

